# [spamassassin] erreur lancement spamd (resolu)

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

Voulant mettre en place sous sendmail, spamassassin et spamassassin-milter, je n'arrive pas à les lancer :

child process [6871] exited or timed out without signaling production of a PID file: exit 255 at /usr/sbin/spamd line 2642.

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/spamd'

 * Failed to start spamd                                                  [ !! ]

 * ERROR: spamd failed to start

A la ligne 2642, j'ai :

  $SIG{USR1} = \&serverstarted;

  defined( my $pid = fork ) or die "spamd: cannot fork: $!\n";

  if ($pid) {

    my $child_stat;

    # Bug 6191, Bug 6258: takes almost two minutes on a slow machine

    # for a forked child process to report back, bump limit to 180 seconds

    for (my $retry=180, my $waited=0;

         $retry > 0 && !$serverstarted && $waited != $pid;

         $retry--)

    {

      warn("waitpid failed: $waited $!")  if $waited;

      sleep 1;

      $waited = waitpid($pid, WNOHANG);

      $child_stat = $?  if $waited > 0;

    }

    die sprintf("child process [%s] exited or timed out ".

                "without signaling production of a PID file: %s",

                $pid, exit_status_str($child_stat,0)) unless $serverstarted;

    exit;

  }

A la fin de l'installation de spamassassin, il est dit d'utiliser sa-update mais je ne sais pas quoi y mettre en option et je ne suis pas certain que cela résoud le lancement de spamassassin.

Dans les documents Gentoo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/mailfilter-guide.xml, il est question d'utiliser aussi amavisd-new.

Si vous avez de l'experience dans le domaine MTA, je suis preneur.

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières.Last edited by mcsky2 on Wed May 22, 2013 10:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

La doc FR est, hem..., un peu obsolète. As-tu regardé la version angalaise ?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/mailfilter-guide.xml

----------

## guilc

De mémoire, spamassassin est livré depuis quelques version sans aucune base. Donc s'il n'arrive pas à démarrer, c'est très probablement la cause.

C'est tout simple sa-update. Tu lances la commande sans rien  :Wink: 

Tu peux aussi mettre cette maj en cron pour récupérer les update régulières, et les compiler pourquoi pas, ça améliore les perfs de spamd. Perso, j'ai ça en crontab :

```
# MAJ base et regles compilées spamassassin

0 5 * * * /usr/bin/sa-update ; [ $? == 0 ] && /usr/bin/sa-compile --quiet && /etc/init.d/spamd reload --quiet
```

----------

## mcsky2

Merci guilc, ca fonctionne.

Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi mais mon sa-update ne fonctionnait pas auparavant.

----------

